# newbie



## Fiction (May 18, 2006)

Does this method work? http://www.happygirl.ca/about.htm


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 18, 2006)

*Whats up Fiction. Welcome to MP. I myself have never tried that method before. You might find someone on here that has tried it or knows about it. Anyway glad to have ya here at MP.  *


----------



## Fiction (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for the reply bro. I'm goin to give it a try. I'll keep u informed on how its working out.


----------

